# 8 day old kids - coccidiosis?  Or normal baby poop?  Newbie here! PICS



## Providence Hill (Jul 9, 2013)

We're first time goat owners as of Saturday (Nubian doe and 2 one-week-old kids) and I just went out to the shed and found this:







Should I be worried?  I assume it was one of the babies, it seems like there would be a prodigous amount if it was the doe and there are plenty of "nanny berries" around.  The babies' normal poops are kind of mustardy yellow, although I've been distracted by a very sick human baby for the past couple of days and I haven't seen anyone actually poop for a day or two to know who it's from.  These are goopy and dark with a tinge of reddish which scares me.  We have dealt with coccidiosis in the past with chickens and it's such a fast killer that I want to jump right on it if that's what's going on.  The kids seems to be acting fine, playful and perky, although sleeping a good bit too, but no more than what seems normal for young kids.  Or could it be coming from the doe, who is browsing on some unfamiliar greens (bamboo mostly)?  Isn't this kind of young for coccidiosis, or can it strike at any age?  If I wait until tomorrow to try to get a fecal test done is that a huge mistake?  No one has dried diarrhea along their hind ends or legs, like I might expect with scours, would that be typical of coccidiosis too?  I would love some advice, I don't want to be paranoid but I also don't want to miss something serious until it's too late.  Last time I took a (chicken) fecal for testing the vet told me the goopy, bloody ones often give a false negative for coccidia because they are so diluted by the blood, etc.

If it is coccidiosis, what's the preferred treatment for kids so young?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 9, 2013)

Keep an eye on everyones bottoms and how they are feeling, but I am wondering  if it discharge from the doe, After birthing discharge.


----------



## Providence Hill (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow, what a good idea!  That hadn't even occurred to me.  Is it typical for does to bleed/spot for this long after kidding?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 9, 2013)

Providence Hill said:
			
		

> Wow, what a good idea!  That hadn't even occurred to me.  Is it typical for does to bleed/spot for this long after kidding?


Absolutely they will have discharge for several weeks.
I agree with 20Kids, that what it looks like.


----------



## elevan (Jul 9, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> Providence Hill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with this presumption too.

Also kids less than 21 days aren't typical for coccidia...


----------



## Providence Hill (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, that's a huge relief.  It looked so much like bloody, mucusy poop that I remembered the chickens and panicked!  It's great to have you all for advice and reassurance, thank you.


----------

